# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Could there be a living dinosaur in Congo, Africa?

## solonavi

The native called it the "Mokele-mbembe"
http://solonavi.multiply.com/journal/item/22

Cheers
JC

----------


## MrTree

Wah..the most recently described Polypterus species was _P.mokelembembe_ Schliewen & Shafer, 2006. Which is wrongly identifed as _P.retropinnis_ in the past aquarium literatures.

----------

